# Seat belts in Motorhomes



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Following a thread on the Motorhome List on seats in motorhomes the follow might be an eyeopener for some.

"Since 20 October 2007 manufacturers have had to declare, and fit belts to, all seats in the rear except those seats intended solely for use when the vehicle is stationary. At the moment it is not illegal to carry passengers in unbelted rear seats as long as all belted seats are in use. However this will become illegal in May 2009."

There are more details at http://www.ukmotorhomes.net/faqs.shtml#seatbelts

Regards

Don


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

hmm...

I will loose capacity from 6 to 4, in theory.. even tho my RV is 1984..

not that I am implying unbelted passengers are a good move.. (no pun intended  )

thanks
J

really is bizarre... I remember this from last year... if I remove the 2 rear belts I have, then I can legally carry 4 after 2009 - unbelted.. if I keep the belts, I can legally carry 2...

not that I would remove them..


----------



## pauwilson (May 24, 2005)

Is it just me or was anyone else under the impression that the law was for new vans from something like Oct 2006 and older vans would not be affected, but if belts were fitted then they should be used first, ie 4 belted seats, 5 could be carried but the 4 belts must be used. 

If true this will just encourage people to remove belts to render there very expensive pride and joy "legal", not that I am condoning not wearing a belt but lets face it some peoples situations change, like myself - 4 belted seats for a family of four when we bought the van, now another nipper has made an appearance. What do I do with my 30 grand purchase - only take some of my family on holiday or strap kids in and me or other half sit unbelted?. 
Fortunatley we have retrofitted rear facing belts but they are no where near as substantial as the manufacturers, but better than nothing. 

I have tried to search the web on this but everything that comes up on google points to this article on the forum, which appears to be from Sept 06. 

Would be interested to hear if anyone has had a recent update from VOSA.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Equally important, check with your insurance. Most will only cover passengers using belted seats.


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*4 or more*

you must declare to your Insurer how many seats you have ! if you only have 4 , well you can't carry 5 can you.


----------



## Vinnythehat (Dec 11, 2007)

*Seat belts in motorhomes*

Hi, didn't someone post a reply on this subject recently, saying they had checked with their insurance company(Saga I think) who told them they were covered to carry as many people onboard as there were berths for the vehicle IE 6 berths, 6 passengers covered !!
Vinny


----------



## 93309 (May 1, 2005)

thanks for this posting I will have to make some enquieries because i have two side facing sofa type seats in the rear and our teenagers sit there.
I would make things difficul traveling with them, mind you i could farm them out and have a relaxing hols. Interesting.
Thanks again


----------



## chrisndeb (Feb 7, 2007)

*seat belts*

Hi I called into our local motorhome dealer today and spoke to the salesman who said he has heard of this change in the law but its for new motorhomes only as many already on the road have more berths than belted seats and not easy if at all possible to fit belts now so it would be to unfair. He did say if I was still unsure to contact swift? I do hope this is the case but im going to look into having belts fitted if poss as our kontiki is a 6 berth with only 4 belted seats maybe come off the drivers belt fixings?


----------



## chrisndeb (Feb 7, 2007)

*seat belts*

I have now today had it confirmed by The Caravan Club Tech guys that the law coming into force in May 2009 is for NEW motorhomes/cars any already registered are unaffected. Thanks Chris


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

Paul Chris ?

_The critical points are that for owners of older motorhomes, it will not become illegal to carry passengers in the rear, provided that no seatbelts are fitted to any seats behind the driver and front passenger seats. Owners of any motorhome that has belts fitted to any seat in the rear will need to be aware that, from May 2009, it will be illegal to carry passengers in any unbelted seats. _

John


----------



## chrisndeb (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi John
I dont think that is correct as I have 2 belted seats Factory fitted behind the driver/passenger seat tottalling 4 belted seats in a 6berth van which I clearly explained to CCC and our dealer and was told I can carry upto 6 people but must use the belted seats that are fitted leaving 2 unbelted and the new law will not affect already registered vans.
Thanks chris


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Why all this reliance on what the law says? Surely there is only one consideration. Each passenger should be safely belted in at all times when any vehicle is moving. I'm horrified to think that anybody would put family lives at risk, regardless of how much they paid for their 'pride and joy' or how recently it was bought or anything else really. 

You can never take a family member away again if they are dead!

Ca


----------



## chrisndeb (Feb 7, 2007)

CaGreg said:


> Why all this reliance on what the law says? Surely there is only one consideration. Each passenger should be safely belted in at all times when any vehicle is moving. I'm horrified to think that anybody would put family lives at risk, regardless of how much they paid for their 'pride and joy' or how recently it was bought or anything else really.
> 
> You can never take a family member away again if they are dead!
> 
> Ca


Point taken as there are only 4 in my family I dont have to worry as I have 4 belts and im going to look into having at least 1 more fitted if poss. But some people have larger families and are unable to afford NEW motorhomes and if there is only 2 of you a 2 berth van is going to have at least 2 belted seats also people have to use unbelted seats on buses etc.


----------



## karlb (Feb 22, 2009)

hello everybody

i am not after a morale your family will die answer!!! what i need to clarify is the law, i have just purchased a 2000 lunar roadstar and it has two belted seats in the front and two side facing benches in the back, it is a 4 birth so am i corect in thinking it is legal to have two unbelted passengers in the rear? also what tips has anybody got for caryying to small dogs. 

thaks karl


----------



## EuropeanCampers (Mar 28, 2008)

CaGreg said:


> Why all this reliance on what the law says? Surely there is only one consideration. Each passenger should be safely belted in at all times when any vehicle is moving. I'm horrified to think that anybody would put family lives at risk, regardless of how much they paid for their 'pride and joy' or how recently it was bought or anything else really.
> 
> You can never take a family member away again if they are dead!
> 
> Ca


We all travel unbelted on buses quite happily, is there really any difference?


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

> We all travel unbelted on buses quite happily, is there really any difference?


Welsh Air Ambulance are probably better qualified to answer that one.
However in one case there is a bus company to pay damages and in the other there is just you. Feeling lucky?

Last few buses I have been on had lap belts.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Belts are virtually useless on side-facing seats.

They are also excrutiatingly uncomfortable and travel-sick-making to sit in.

I will never forget a long journey in the rear of a LWB Land Rover on side-facing bench seats.


----------



## EuropeanCampers (Mar 28, 2008)

aultymer said:


> > We all travel unbelted on buses quite happily, is there really any difference?
> 
> 
> Welsh Air Ambulance are probably better qualified to answer that one.
> ...


I wasn't vindicating it and I dont think ability to pay damages is the issue.

Im just saying that there are forms of transport, such as buses, where passengers young and old, usually travel unbelted, is that really that different to the rear of a motorhome?


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

> I will never forget a long journey in the rear of a LWB Land Rover on side-facing bench seats.


Been there - visiting a few open cast sites - no seat belts but hard hats!
If the person next to you is that bit smaller you get a hard hat in the face when the driver decides to show how fast LRs go in the muck.
I don't think you can buy much other than motorhomes now with side facing seats - so called "crew buses" were murder to travel in and caused many a mess after a good night out.


----------



## karlb (Feb 22, 2009)

karlb said:


> hello everybody
> 
> i am not after a morale your family will die answer!!! what i need to clarify is the law, i have just purchased a 2000 lunar roadstar and it has two belted seats in the front and two side facing benches in the back, it is a 4 birth so am i corect in thinking it is legal to have two unbelted passengers in the rear? also what tips has anybody got for caryying to small dogs.
> 
> thaks karl


is there a definitive answer?


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

karlb said:


> karlb said:
> 
> 
> > hello everybody
> ...


This site

http://www.ukmotorhomes.net/faqs.shtml#seatbelts

may be of help. It appears to be saying that you can have unbelted passengers if no belts are fitted in the back as long as they are not under 135 cms tall or 12 years old which ever comes first.


----------

